
Suggestions for game development that wont be a waste of time? - thunderclunt
I want to mess around with Unreal Engine or possibly Unity. I was thinking of doing my own Real Time Strategy game (like Red Alert &#x2F; Command and Conquer). But instead of starting something that big, perhaps there is something smaller I can build that might even show some returns. For example, it might be better to try and do some sort of short animation because then I can do short videos for cash. Or perhaps I can do a one-level game with the option to expand?<p>I&#x27;m not asking for ideas for games, but rather if there is a profitable way to learn Unreal Engine by actually building something useful.<p>Alternatively, I guess, I could try and get work for some gaming company. But I&#x27;d prefer just to do this for fun on the side.
======
chadcmulligan
Why do you want to? If you're wanting to make a game, then just pick one you
want and scale it down. I was curious about Unity some time ago and did a
Lynda.com course (I had free access at the time through work) - it was pretty
quick and easy and gave me a feel for unity.

Edit: unity has free courses to
[https://learn.unity.com/courses](https://learn.unity.com/courses)

------
schwartzworld
love2d is a great intro to game dev and gets you returns real quickly. it's a
lot lighter weight than those other engines you listed, but really powerful

~~~
thunderclunt
This solves a bunch of my initial problems. Like Windows vs Linux. How will I
distribute it. Etc. I like the idea a lot. I just don't know how I feel about
"2d". What do they mean by that? Can I not make a RTS game or a 3rd person
shooter? OR animations in general?

~~~
schwartzworld
You can definitely animate. It's a 2d library, but once you learn the
underlying API you can absolutely extend it to allow 3d. And remember 2d
doesn't mean sidescroller. Wolfenstein 3d is a 2d game, despite the name.

[https://github.com/excessive/love3d](https://github.com/excessive/love3d)

